# ? HAR - out in the field With RUBY



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

DO U haVe a skean dhu in your sock !!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lost me on that one Ron, what's a skean dhu?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

like a dirk?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - YES - a well dressed Scot - always has 1 !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - a WEE BIT shorter than a Dirk ! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - YES - a well dressed Scot - always has 1 !!!!!!! LOL


well those folk north of Hadrians Wall wear tartan skirts too ha ha!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har ? what is worn under a 10yd KILT -NOTHING it all WORKS !!!!!!! LOL


----------

